# Hiring a nanny



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone hired a live out maid/nanny. 

I say maid/nanny as I hear some people calling them maids, some nannies. 

What I want to know is, if I found a maid/nanny who is living here in Abu Dhabi on their husbands visa, what is the process for me hiring them to look after my child? 

Do I still need to sponsor them myself? (Which is a minefield to me, I wouldn't know where to start!) 

Or can they work on their husbands visa, with permission from the husband? I'm unsure and sorry if its a silly question. 

I would have asked on a certain other site for women who live in AD but I'm not a big fan. 

Thanks for any help if you can provide some!!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

You would need to sponsor her yourself. Women cannot work as a maid while on their husbands sponsorship, even with a NOC. I checked this myself with DNRD.


----------

